# ANN: "Buddy App" for Windows Phone



## swythan (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Cross-posting from Virgin Media forums. I hope that's OK with you guys.

Just a quick announcement that I (finally) got my Windows Phone app into a reasonable state and published in the Marketplace. You can find it by searching the marketplace for "TiVo" on the marketplace. Mine's the one called "Show List for TiVo". Alternatively you can just follow this link (will work from your PC or phone).

At the moment it will show you the contents of your "My Shows" list, let you see the details of individual shows and then let you play them (on the TiVo, not the phone ).

Note that there are different connection error messages depending on which part of connecting to the TiVo fails, so if it doesn't work for you then let me know the gist of the error message and I'll try and help out. I'd be particularly interested to hear if it works with the new 15.3 update; I don't want to do any more work until I see whether the 15.3 update locks me out again!

Let me know what you think. What features would you like next?

James

P.S. I know the name's a bit generic, but I'm doing my best to follow TiVo, Inc's trademark policy so that I don't suffer a takedown notice like TiVo Commander did.


----------

